# "Who wrote the Bible" by Richard E Friedman



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 25, 2012)

Started a new book. Anyone familiar with this. Going to be interesting.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, this book is extreeeemly interesting. It is amazing how preconceived ideas/traditions can crumble to dust. For you Atheist, It should be like a history book that unlocks secrets that religion tries to suppress. For believers, It will make you visualize that which you have never seen. I would say that I would wait for anyone who might want to get a copy and read along, but sorry, I can't put it down.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 27, 2012)

Why would a religion want to suppress the history of its origins?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 27, 2012)

After briefly checking it out on Amazon, it looks like _Who Wrote the Old Testament?_ would be a better title.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 27, 2012)

I read a book several years ago written by Phillip Yancee entitled,
"THE BIBLE JESUS READ".  Interesting thoughts and information.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 27, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> After briefly checking it out on Amazon, it looks like _Who Wrote the Old Testament?_ would be a better title.


Yes, I agree. Not sure yet, but I think the bulk of it is focused on that attributed to Moses.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 27, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I read a book several years ago written by Phillip Yancee entitled,
> "THE BIBLE JESUS READ".  Interesting thoughts and information.


 Would it be a book you think I would be interested in? I might consider it after this one


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 27, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Why would a religion want to suppress the history of its origins?


Tradition has it that Moses wrote the first five. Traditions have a way of trying to protect itself. Friedman is adding to the evidence long known by scholars that the first five is not wrote by Moses. It is actually several sources "blended together" Called Documentary Hypothesis. Something tells me that you are already familiar with this but I am airing it out for those who don't know of it. It's really not a hypothesis at all. It's fact. The evidence is overwhelming to the degree that no one disagreeing has ventured into subject. It's amazing to think that we know so much about this issue and the reasons behind it. Friedman has helped me to visualize the OT conflicts between Judah/ Israel, north and south, Saul/David, the ark/tent of meeting, YHWH/EL, etc.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 27, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Would it be a book you think I would be interested in? I might consider it after this one



I can't honestly say that you would.
It was an enlightening book, but not put together the way I wish it had been.


----------

